# Poster une photo sur mon mur Facebook avec Facebook SDK 3.0



## Sebaudi (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'utilise le Facebook SDK 3.0 (beta), j'ai déjà écrit les codes qui permettent de s'identifier et de poster un message (du texte) sur mon propre mur (tout marche nickel) : 

- (IBAction)loginFacebookid)sender {

    // Initiate a Facebook instance
    Facebook *facebook = [[Facebook alloc] initWithAppId"Mon_App_ID" andDelegate:nil];

    // Set the session information for the Facebook instance
    facebook.accessToken = self.session.accessToken;
    facebook.expirationDate = self.session.expirationDate;

    // Put together the dialog parameters
    NSMutableDictionary *params = [NSMutableDictionary dictionaryWithObjectsAndKeys:
                                   @"Nom", @"name",
                                   @"Facebook for iOS", @"caption",
                                   @"Ma description", @"description",
                                   @"http://m.facebook.com/apps/hackbookios/", @"link",
                                   @"Image", @"picture", 
                                   nil];    

    // Invoke the dialog
    [facebook dialog"feed" andParamsarams andDelegate:self];
}

- (FBSession *)createNewSession
{
    self.session = [[FBSession alloc] init];
    return self.session;
}

- (void)sessionStateChangedFBSession *)session 
                      stateFBSessionState) state
                      errorNSError *)error
{
    switch (state) {
        case FBSessionStateOpen:
            if (!error) {
                // We have a valid session
                NSLog(@"User session found");
            }
            break;
        case FBSessionStateClosed:
        case FBSessionStateClosedLoginFailed:
            [session closeAndClearTokenInformation];
            self.session = nil;

            [self createNewSession];
            break;
        default:
            break;
    }

    if (error) {
        UIAlertView *errorAlert = [[UIAlertView alloc] 
                                  initWithTitle"Error"
                                  message:error.localizedDescription
                                  delegate:nil
                                  cancelButtonTitle"OK"
                                  otherButtonTitles:nil];
        [errorAlert show];
    }    
}

- (void) openSession {

    [self.session openWithCompletionHandler:
     ^(FBSession *session, FBSessionState state, NSError *error) {
         [self sessionStateChanged:session state:state error:error];
     }]; 
}

- (BOOL)applicationUIApplication *)application 
            openURLNSURL *)url
  sourceApplicationNSString *)sourceApplication 
         annotationid)annotation 
{
    return [self.session handleOpenURL:url]; 
}

*Mais maintenant je voudrais savoir comment faire pour pouvoir non pas poster un message mais une image que je donne* (elle se trouve dans l'application même, pas besoin d'utiliser le UIImagePickerController, je veut pas sélectionner l'image à poster).

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Sebaudi (23 Juillet 2012)

Help svp


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Sebaudi a dit:


> Help svp



http://www.facebook.com/login.php?next=http://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=url&display=popup

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d7...ociaux/facebook/poster-image-facebook-reseau/

Salut, tu vas trouver ton bonheur


----------



## tatouille (24 Juillet 2012)

Sebaudi a dit:


> Help svp



https://developers.facebook.com/docs/sdk-reference/iossdk/3.0/
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/sdk-reference/iossdk/3.0/class/FBRequest/

faut vraiment etre limité du bulbe pour ne pas se referrer a la documentation qui répond instantanément a la question, PS jamais utilisé cette SDK, ca m'a pris 1 minute pour trouver la réponse, et utilise les balises CODE.

de plus apprend l'objc avant

non:
self.session = [[FBSession alloc] init];
return self.session;

non:
return [self.session handleOpenURL:url];


----------



## Sebaudi (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tatouille et Anonyme, merci à tous deux pour vos réponses.



tatouille a dit:


> faut vraiment etre limité du bulbe pour ne pas se referrer a la documentation qui répond instantanément a la question, PS jamais utilisé cette SDK, ca m'a pris 1 minute pour trouver la réponse, et utilise les balises CODE.
> 
> de plus apprend l'objc avant



Je souhaite m'adresser en particulier à Tatouille. C'est vrai, je suis quelque peu "restreint" au niveau des connaissance sur l'objective-C, en effet je n'ai que 16 ans, et cela fait 1 ans et demi que j'essai d'apprendre ce langage, soit par des livres, soit à l'aide de didacticiels sur Internet. De plus je commence à peine à utiliser le nouveau SDK de Facebook, et normalement, les codes que j'ai posté fonctionnent, mais si ce n'est pas censé être le cas, pourrait-tu me dire ce qui ne vas pas, et peut être les changements à effectuer ?

Merci d'avance de ton aide.
Cordialement.


----------

